# Game Day Football Food...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I just saw a commercial where about 30 different people say what they prepare for game days (tailgating) and it got me thinking about how the members of TLF are spread all over the country. What game day food do you prepare for the big game or for any game?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Moink balls are a favorite now. Wife does Tostito's with a bit of salsa, cheese, and a pepper on each in the oven.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I like simple. I like easy.
3 bucks and change for spicy sweet chili Doritos. Done. Watch the game. 
For extra special occasions, I pair them with beer or sprite.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Moink balls are a favorite now...


+1 on the moink balls. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Moink balls are a favorite now...
> ...


I'm drooling over here!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Moink balls are a favorite now. Wife does Tostito's with a bit of salsa, cheese, and a pepper on each in the oven.


So I'm gonna need a recipe for that. Never heard of a moink ball. The fact that spell check wants to change it to moniker makes me even more interested.

Edit: Never mind. I clicked the link in Ware's post. May have to try those for Iowa penn State next Saturday.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@TN Hawkeye I had never heard of them either until the grill/smoke thread. Those are forecasted in my immediate future as well. Must moink. :nod:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

social port said:


> @TN Hawkeye I had never heard of them either until the grill/smoke thread. Those are forecasted in my immediate future as well. Must moink. :nod:


Wait until you see a smoke ring on a meatball. It's just awe-inspiring :lol:


----------

